# Lawn Care Nut Facebook Group



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

If it's not allowed to talk about other forums, delete this post. Does anyone know why the group was archived on May 26th? I got quite a bit out of it when it first started but now it's gone downhill with all of the repetitive posts. I would still go on there and see cool lawns and landscapes that people posted and answer some people's simple questions. @LawnCareNut


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

He posted a reply on one of his youtube videos. Said something like people were giving bad information to others and he didn't want to be responsible for it and didn't have time to keep up with it.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

That makes sense. There was some interesting stuff being posted on there once in awhile. I probably would not have felt responsibility towards that bad information but I can understand his reasoning for shutting it down.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

He pinned the post that asked about with his reply on this video https://youtu.be/H0LKG9wFs4o


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

krusej23 said:


> If it's not allowed to talk about other forums, delete this post.


This isn't your average ordinary forum . . .


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not allowed to talk about other forums, delete this post.
> ...


I seem to remember a thread that was devoted to talking about other forums that members frequent.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not allowed to talk about other forums, delete this post.
> ...


This is true and that's why it's better than any other forum.


----------



## LakeMaryLawn (Jan 2, 2019)

I gave up on the group... but was wondering why I wasn't seeing any posts. They couldn't decide what rules they wanted. They said no posting pictures of "I found milorganite for $x.xx today at (big box store)".... and that lasted for about 3 days until the posts were being approved again. Then I ask technical questions... and couldn't get the post approved.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not allowed to talk about other forums, delete this post.
> ...


We have the best transparency, don't we folks?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

LakeMaryLawn said:


> I gave up on the group... but was wondering why I wasn't seeing any posts. They couldn't decide what rules they wanted. They said no posting pictures of "I found milorganite for $x.xx today at (big box store)".... and that lasted for about 3 days until the posts were being approved again. Then I ask technical questions... and couldn't get the post approved.


If you still want to get your fill of being spammed by Milorganite, LCN, and mow at 4" only, go on reddit  . Blind leading the blind but there's a few good ones out there giving good advice. I'll admit, sometimes it's hard not to be negative when there's so much bad info or regurgitating YT vids.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

smurg said:


> LakeMaryLawn said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up on the group... but was wondering why I wasn't seeing any posts. They couldn't decide what rules they wanted. They said no posting pictures of "I found milorganite for $x.xx today at (big box store)".... and that lasted for about 3 days until the posts were being approved again. Then I ask technical questions... and couldn't get the post approved.
> ...


Eh, the basic premise of the original videos still works and is pretty solid. A decent "tier 1" lawn program that works for probably 75-80% of what homeowners want.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Why is every one anti milorganite now?????


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Bigdrumnc said:



> Why is every one anti milorganite now?????


I was wondering the same thing. I haven't tried it but I was thinking cost, amount needed and availability...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Bigdrumnc said:
> 
> 
> > Why is every one anti milorganite now?????
> ...


Cost, for what it is, is probably scaring off some folks but maybe Groupthink is playing into it as well.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I never was "pro milo" but I agree with the groupthink statement.

If anyone is interested there's another group not ran by LCN https://www.facebook.com/groups/398659283838378/?ref=share


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Bigdrumnc said:


> Why is every one anti milorganite now?????


For me it's cost, to do monthly apps on my lawn would require 3 bags at a time, rather, I found GreenTRX which is roughly $30 for 50# bag and I can get more than one app out of said bag. Now I think Milo is a good product and to be honest if I was maintaining just my centipede rather than mostly bermuda I would most likely use just Milo a few times a year.

Oh and smell, though GreenTRX does have that.....earthy smell, it isn't quite as bad and doesn't hang around as long.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Bigdrumnc said:


> Why is every one anti milorganite now?????


For some it's cost because of a big yard, some it's not wanting to be a part of the cult following it has, for some it's the phosphorus, some don't like how Allyn Hane pimped Milorganite so much and the "throw er down" technique, or some just don't have access to it because people are ridiculous in buying way too much.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

That might answer some of it, I am not on any social media. I look and post here, and watch you tube, but no Facebook etc. I remember from other forums in the past other products were promoted. which made me wonder if any one held stock in those products lol. As for milorganite and the Lowe's stuff they both work pretty good. Price is an issue if applying over bag rate. I do know many universities are adamantly against heavy fertilization in the summer on tttf.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Bigdrumnc said:


> Why is every one anti milorganite now?????


I'm not anti-milorganite, but it's not the the catch-all foolproof solution that it's made out to be.

Fool proof in that you can't burn your lawn, but most people do not perform soil tests and after a year or two of putting down only Milorganite, you're going to have high levels of phosphorous. Run-off of an over-abundance of phosphorous contaminates waterways and causes algae bloom.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I saw a message from LCN about opening up the group. He asked for people to apply to be mods. $100 monthly credit to his store as compensation. The only requirement is having purchased his e-book. Preferably a season of treating your own lawn.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> I saw a message from LCN about opening up the group. He asked for people to apply to be mods. $100 monthly credit to his store as compensation. The only requirement is having purchased his e-book. Preferably a season of treating your own lawn.


Where did you see that because I did see it earlier but now I can't find it again?


----------



## Aztrucker11 (Oct 30, 2018)

If anyone is interested there's another group that's not ran by LCN! There are over 22 lawn care YouTubers in the group and companies have joined also. there are over 12 of them. the group is growing he even has 10 experts in different fields. come check it out if you want too https://www.facebook.com/groups/419651615473590/


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a message from LCN about opening up the group. He asked for people to apply to be mods. $100 monthly credit to his store as compensation. The only requirement is having purchased his e-book. Preferably a season of treating your own lawn.
> ...


From his Facebook LCN account this morning. Maybe he took it down?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Killsocket said:


> The only requirement is having purchased his e-book.


I think someone with experience and proven results would be more important than someone that just bought his e-book. I think that was part of the problem to start with, people bought his e-book now think they are experts. A lot of people bought it, still don't have nice lawns over a year later but giving advice and a lot of times it was the wrong advice.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Cory said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> > The only requirement is having purchased his e-book.
> ...


He's not after knowledge and experience. He is after supporting his target audience of "help I have never seen grass before what do i do" people by selling them his marketing and supporting the book, plan, and products in a consistent manner. DIY knowledgeable and experienced lawn experts who don't follow, regurgitate, and preach his plan confuse the target audience that needs a numbered action list to follow.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Dkrem said:


> He's not after knowledge and experience. He is after supporting his target audience of "help I have never seen grass before what do i do" people by selling them his marketing and supporting the book, plan, and products in a consistent manner. DIY knowledgeable and experienced lawn experts who don't follow, regurgitate, and preach his plan confuse the target audience that needs a numbered action list to follow.


Pretty much sums it up


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Cory said:


> Pretty much sums it up


Thanks, I was trying to be accurate and not negative, I know he has an account here that he posts on from time to time..


----------

